# Tarantulas Feeding/Eating!



## jdgteach (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ad2VkwSOt7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad2VkwSOt7k[/video]


----------



## antinous (Dec 29, 2018)

For some reason I always like to see photos of tarantulas eating, so why not make a thread where people can post tarantulas feeding?

I’ll start:

_Phormictopus_ _cancerides_ ‘D. Purple’ 




2x _Phormictopus_ sp. ‘Blue’

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 2 | Love 3


----------



## cold blood (Dec 29, 2018)

nigricolor



__ cold blood
__ Mar 1, 2018
__ 6


















20170421_224427



__ cold blood
__ Apr 21, 2017



						AF irminia
					
















Resized952017040695234346



__ cold blood
__ Apr 7, 2017
__ 3



						A. metallica + roach...failed communal :(
					
















Resized952017030895134033



__ cold blood
__ Mar 8, 2017
__ 1



						MM striata
					
















Resized952017030495233603



__ cold blood
__ Mar 5, 2017
__ 3



						feasting chromatus.
					
















Resized952017021295161111



__ cold blood
__ Feb 13, 2017



						A. avicularia
					
















Resized952016112195144010



__ cold blood
__ Nov 21, 2016



						ornata,  eating a roach

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2 | Love 1


----------



## EdwardTyndall (Dec 30, 2018)

PAMPHOBETEUS SP. GOLIATH

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1 | Wow 2 | Love 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 30, 2018)

_Phormictopus_ sp. "south Hispaniola"












♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" Sling Feeding



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 18, 2018
__
feeding
female
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sling
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"




						My sling enjoying half a mealworm.
					




_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_












The White Roach (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Sep 28, 2018
__ 4
__
cambridgei
feeding
female
mature female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						A special treat for Squirt.
					




_Grammostola pulchra_












Bulldozer Feeding (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Sep 1, 2018
__ 1
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
feeding
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra







_Avicularia avicularia_ (caught the mealworm when it fell)












Catch! (Avicularia avicularia 1")



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 27, 2018
__ 4
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
feeding
pinktoe tarantula
sling




						I cut a mealworm in half for my two Avic slings.  The side with the head kept crawling with...
					




_Phormictopus_ sp. "south Hispaniola"












Something to Sink Your Teeth Into (♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" 1")



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 27, 2018
__
feeding
female
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sling
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"




						first post-molt feeding
					




_Psalmopoeus irminia_












Submealworm (♀ Psalmopoeus irminia 0.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 28, 2018
__ 3
__
caitlyn jenner
feeding
female
irminia
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus irminia
sling
suntiger tarantula
venezuelan suntiger tarantula




						My new sling eating half a mealworm.
					




_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_












The Mother Lode (Psalmopoeus cambridgei ♀)



__ Ungoliant
__ Nov 1, 2017
__ 3
__
cambridgei
feeding
female
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						Squirt, my juvenile Psalmopoeus cambridgei, enjoying her first major post-molt meal. (I needed...
					




_Neoholothele incei_












Baby's First Meal (Neoholothele incei)



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 7, 2017
__ 2
__
chaetorrhombus longipes
crazy legs
cyclosternum longipes
feeding
female
hapalopus incei
holothele incei
holothele vellardi
incei
neoholothele
neoholothele incei
sling
trinidad olive tarantula




						Crazy Legs, my tiny new Neoholothele incei sling enjoying her first meal in my care.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Dec 30, 2018)

_A. avicularia_


_B. cabocla_

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 3


----------



## Marika (Dec 30, 2018)

G. pulchra















G. rosea



A. eutylenum

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Olan (Dec 31, 2018)

iheringi 



Phormictopus sp. purple 



Borneo Black

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## antinous (Dec 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Marika (Jan 1, 2019)

G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 0311usmc (Jan 1, 2019)

Female ggb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Jan 5, 2019)

Some _Poecilotheria_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marika (Jan 6, 2019)

G. rosea sling

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antinous (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 13, 2019)

_Nhandu chromatus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brit (Jan 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous (Jan 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jan 26, 2019)

_Phormictopus auratus_






_Acanthoscurria geniculata






Monocentropus balfouri_ #2






_Kochiana brunnipes






Harpactira pulchripes




_

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## antinous (Jan 27, 2019)

*Eerie music plays in the background*

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MARC NORMAN (Jan 28, 2019)

All my spider does is sit in it's cave and waits for the food to go in there.


----------



## CAtarantulaGuy (Jan 29, 2019)

antinous said:


> View attachment 296274


What kind of T is this?


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 4, 2019)

I swear 50% of my feeding photos are of this _P. auratus_.












She is both very photogenic and also very hungry.

Here is one of my larger _M. balfouri_.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 8, 2019)

The great eater, Brachypelma albopilosum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 9, 2019)

_Homoeomma chilensis _brought her wax worm to her water dish.  First post-moult feed.













This last one I've tentatively titled "More Food for Me?" because the little dude ran over to the water dish as I was filling it with two mealies already in his mouth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Feb 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 10, 2019)

_Harpactira pulchripes_






_Theraphosa blondi_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Feb 11, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> _Harpactira pulchripes_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally got that Theraphosa, nice!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 11, 2019)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Finally got that Theraphosa, nice!


Yes, you're a bad influence.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thekla (Feb 11, 2019)

Homoeomma sp. blue peru



Thrixopelma cyaneolum



Caribena versicolor

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Feb 17, 2019)

_N. chromatus_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Thekla (Feb 17, 2019)

My Homoeomma sp. blue peru again. She had to lift her legs because that stupid worm kept whirling around.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 18, 2019)

Theraphosinae sp. Panama

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 18, 2019)

And some bonus clips:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lostbrane (Feb 23, 2019)

T. stirmi




C. versicolor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CrazyDane (Mar 3, 2019)

I only have 1 photo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Mar 3, 2019)

Caribena versicolor 







Poecilotheria ornata 







Theraphosa blondi (F/T pinkie)







Pamphobeteus sp Costa 







Grammostola iheringi 







Heteroscodra maculata 







Idiothele mira

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antinous (Mar 4, 2019)

Here we go:

P. sp. ‘machala’



P. sp. ‘Gold Carapace’




X. immanis



P. insignis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CrazyDane (Mar 4, 2019)

That machala looks so good i want one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 5, 2019)

*Avicularia avicularia sling (1.25") feeding on dubia roach nymph*












Noms (♀ Avicularia avicularia 1.25")



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 4, 2019
__ 1
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
feeding
female
pinktoe tarantula
sling




						One of my Avic slings eating a dubia roach nymph

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle (Mar 9, 2019)

Ok!  Ok!  I'm sorry!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 9, 2019)

• Brachypelma albopilosum




• Brachypelma schroederi




• Bumba cabocla




• Chilobrachys fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dangerforceidle (Mar 17, 2019)

A rare treat!  _Cyriopagopus albostriatus_ or _Haplopelma albostriatum_, depending on which camp you're in.  This one is usually a blur of legs and disappearing prey items.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Mar 18, 2019)

the 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Grammostola iheringi.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dangerforceidle (Mar 20, 2019)

_C. meridionalis_, first post-moult photo.  She decided to hang out after chasing down the cricket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul1126 (Mar 20, 2019)

Aphonopelma seemanni



__ Paul1126
__ May 6, 2018
__
aphonopelma
aphonopelma seemanni
costa rican zebra tarantula
feeding
seemanni




						Feeding
					
















Fuzz ball is a mealworm killer



__ Paul1126
__ May 24, 2018
__ 3
__
blondi
goliath birdeater tarantula
theraphosa
theraphosa blondi



















Brachypelma vagans



__ Paul1126
__ May 6, 2018
__ 3
__
brachypelma
brachypelma vagans
feeding
mexican redrump tarantula
vagans




						First time with live prey
					
















A. seemani



__ Paul1126
__ Apr 14, 2018
__ 2
__
aphonopelma
aphonopelma seemanni
costa rican zebra tarantula
feeding
seemanni




						First meal under my care.
					
















Pulcherrimaklaasi



__ Paul1126
__ Apr 27, 2018
__
blue femur beauty tarantula
bumba
bumba pulcherrimaklaasi
euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi
maraca pulcherrimaklaasi
pulcherrimaklaasi




						Great eater
					
















Heterometrus longimanus



__ Paul1126
__ Mar 30, 2018
__ 1



						First time he's ate since I got him 3 weeks ago
					
















Brachypelma kahlenbergi



__ Paul1126
__ Mar 22, 2018
__ 1
__
brachypelma
brachypelma kahlenbergi
kahlenbergi




						Next moult a rehouse, can't wait.
The most aggressive eater I have.
					
















Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens Feeding



__ Paul1126
__ Feb 16, 2018
__ 2
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
feeding
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula



















Brachypelma kahlenbergi



__ Paul1126
__ Jan 10, 2018
__ 2
__
brachypelma
brachypelma kahlenbergi
kahlenbergi



















20180110_054737



__ Paul1126
__ Jan 10, 2018
__ 2
__
brachypelma
brachypelma klaasi
brachypelmides klaasi
klaasi
mexican pink beauty
mexican pink tarantula



















B. emilia



__ Paul1126
__ Nov 15, 2017


















Brachypelma kahlenbergi



__ Paul1126
__ Nov 7, 2017
__ 2
__
brachypelma
brachypelma kahlenbergi
kahlenbergi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle (Mar 20, 2019)

This little one is ravenous again, much to my delight: 







_P. ornata






C. albostriatus_ feeding and happy dance.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 24, 2019)

*Squirt's Big Catch ( Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5.5")*
A large male dubia roach _just happened_ to wander into the log.












Squirt's Big Catch (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 24, 2019
__ 5
__
cambridgei
feeding
female
mature female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						A large male dubia roach just happened to wander into the log.

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## lostbrane (Apr 5, 2019)

Post molt meal for G. pulchripes


----------



## Misty Day (Apr 6, 2019)

4" Lasiodora parahybana.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Dman (Apr 7, 2019)

My A. Seemanni eating a Caterpillar.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 27, 2019)

Phormingochilus sp. rufus is having a little snack just right after rehousing.


----------



## LailaQ (Apr 28, 2019)

I can finally add a pic! Brachypelma albopilosum, got it yesterday. No name yet, but it did eat a cricket when I dropped one in after the rehousing was done! Wooo hooo!!



LailaQ said:


> I can finally add a pic! Brachypelma albopilosum, got it yesterday. No name yet, but it did eat a cricket when I dropped one in after the rehousing was done! Wooo hooo!!


Wow. That is a horrible picture. The substrate and the cricket look clear, the T does not. Luckily, I plan to take many, many more pics of it in the coming weeks and months and (hopefully!) years.


----------



## Marika (May 2, 2019)

G. actaeon

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## docwade87 (May 2, 2019)

M. Balfouri with the quickness 





Feeding montage video


----------



## Ungoliant (May 3, 2019)

_Augacephalus ezendami_ sling (1") with a freshly pupated mealworm












Augacephalus ezendami Sling Feeding (1")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 1, 2019
__ 16
__
augacephalus
augacephalus ezendami
ceratogyrus ezendami
ezendami
feeding
sling

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle (May 8, 2019)

Cricket instead:












He would never refuse.

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1


----------



## Marika (May 10, 2019)

G. rosea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Destiny Brito (May 16, 2019)

My Chilean rose hair and her dinner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (May 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle (May 17, 2019)

_E. campestratus





_
She finally took a horn worm!  
_T. rasti





_
Of course he took one, greedy boy.
_A. geniculata




_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika (May 23, 2019)

G. actaeon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jun 5, 2019)

Swing and a miss -- he definitely thinks he has the cricket, but he definitely doesn't.







_C. meridionalis







T. rasti _with two crickets.







And a freshly moulted adult _Z. morio_ beetle.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79 (Jun 13, 2019)

Monocentropus lambertoni















MM T.blondi (screen shots)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Jun 21, 2019)

A. eutylenum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jun 22, 2019)

• Harpactira pulchripes







• Brachypelma hamorii







• Phormictopus cancerides







• Grammostola iheringi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marika (Jul 28, 2019)

G. pulchra





G. actaeon

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 1, 2019)

Ungoliant said:


> _Augacephalus ezendami_ sling (1") with a freshly pupated mealworm


@Rhino1 What do you want clarification on?


----------



## docwade87 (Aug 1, 2019)

Avic. Avic. M6

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 1, 2019)

• Chilobrachys fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rhino1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Ungoliant said:


> @Rhino1 What do you want clarification on?


Apologies, it was a typo, I was looking at this thread with my daughter's last night and there were lots of pointing fingers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tessa Clifton (Aug 2, 2019)

My pretty 5 inch Phormictopus Auratus Female after recieving a male dubia. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I know it isn't the best picture, she is skittish so this is the best I can get.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 3, 2019)

• Harpactira pulchripes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 13, 2019)

*Bulldozer ( Grammostola pulchra 3.5"+)*
Bulldozer got a white dubia roach as a special treat 17 days after molting.












A Post-Molt Treat for Bulldozer (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5"+)



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 13, 2019
__ 8
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
feeding
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						Bulldozer got a white dubia roach as a special treat 17 days after molting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Aug 13, 2019)

Avic sling munching on the juicy end of a chopped mealworm.



Vicious A. moderatum sling also with a mealworm chunk 



G. actaeon

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Tuisto (Aug 28, 2019)

Juvenile _Monocentropus balfouri _enjoying a tasty roach.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 28, 2019)

0.1 - _Euathlus sp._ "Metropolitana"

Reactions: Like 6 | Wow 1


----------



## Marika (Sep 15, 2019)

G. actaeon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle (Sep 21, 2019)

_Idiothele mira







Eupalaestrus campestratus







Phormingochilus arboricola







Tapinauchenius rasti







Monocentropus balfouri





_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marika (Sep 21, 2019)

T. cyaneolum sling

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79 (Sep 22, 2019)

Harpactira pulchripes dining on a morio worm.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WolfSoon (Sep 25, 2019)

Wee beasties 






N. incei

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## MistymissT (Sep 25, 2019)

Brachypelma boehmei..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Sep 26, 2019)

G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 26, 2019)

_Typhochlaena seladonia

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Marika (Oct 15, 2019)

E. campestratus sling



A. chalcodes sling

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 15, 2019)

_E. murinus

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle (Oct 19, 2019)

Sadly I messed up the focus a bit, but I liked how the framing worked out.  In the time it took to inspect the photo and realize the focus was off, he'd already moved.

Mature male _Harpactira pulchripes_:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Oct 19, 2019)

Harpactira pulchripes munching on a morio.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WolfSoon (Nov 2, 2019)

Little B. albopilosum



Avic sling came out hunting  About time for a rehouse!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lostbrane (Nov 5, 2019)

P. subfusca HL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 10, 2019)

_Ephebopus cyanognathus

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Love 2


----------



## WheelbarrowTim (Nov 10, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> View attachment 296106
> 
> 
> View attachment 296107
> ...


The escapee worm is my favorite! My girl won't touch worms most of the time and it makes me a bit sad because worms are the funniest to watch them feed on

Scary Terry looking happy as a clam with her breakfast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Nov 12, 2019)

G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Nov 14, 2019)

_Cyriopagopus albostriatus







Tapinauchenius rasti





_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ColRolo (Nov 14, 2019)

This is my P Sazimai eating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lostbrane (Nov 17, 2019)

P. striata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FMFCorpsman13 (Nov 26, 2019)

She is a very feisty spider, very quick for take downs and gets moody quickly not sure why but she’s still fun to watch


----------



## WolfSoon (Nov 28, 2019)

P. lugardi with a mealworm 



Hungry versi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marika (Nov 29, 2019)

G. actaeon



G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vanisher (Dec 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 12, 2019)

Newly arrived, "welcome home" meal accepted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Dec 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 27, 2019)

My _A. geniculata_ with his first meal since he moulted:







My new _A. geniculata _(purchased as a female, not confirmed yet), looking lovely as always:







The male is much larger, diagonal leg span is probably double that of the new lass but she is so much darker and I'm not really sure why.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 28, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> The male is much larger, diagonal leg span is probably double that of the new lass but she is so much darker and I'm not really sure why.


Coloring can vary by individual, by age, and by where it is in the molt cycle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 28, 2019)

Ungoliant said:


> Coloring can vary by individual, by age, and by where it is in the molt cycle.


Yes, it just seems like he's hanging on to his 'sling' reddish colour for a very long time.  He may darken as he hardens more into this cycle.

_Lasiodora parahybana_: 







He has a superworm, I swear.  He's pretty fresh in his moult cycle, too.

_Phormictopus auratus_:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 31, 2019)

This is my favourite thread.  A fed tarantula is a happy one, and it's so nice to see all the photos of happy happy spiders.  Just a random thought that popped into my head, always happy when I view it.

_L. parahybana_ in his signature "I have food" pose.  Looking stunning, as always.






_Tapinauchenius rasti_, doing her signature walkabout post snatchin'.  The strut, and those legs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79 (Dec 31, 2019)

Poecilotheria ornata with her morioworm meal.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marika (Jan 3, 2020)

That poor dubia got stuck in molt and died even though I tried to help it, so I gave it to my G. actaeon.



T. cyaneolum sling

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 4, 2020)

*Noms for Ni (Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" 2")*












Noms for Ni (♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" 2")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 4, 2020
__
feeding
female
juvenile
juvenile female
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"







*Grubhub (Augacephalus ezendami 2")*












Grubhub (Augacephalus ezendami 2")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 4, 2020
__ 4
__
augacephalus
augacephalus ezendami
ceratogyrus ezendami
ezendami
feeding
juvenile
mozambique baboon tarantula

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marika (Jan 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 5, 2020)

Avicularia avicularia M1 Juvenile Male.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WolfSoon (Jan 11, 2020)

Bumba cabocla

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 18, 2020)

*A Mouthful ( Avicularia avicularia 5")*












A Mouthful (♀ Avicularia avicularia 5") [1/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 18, 2020
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
feeding
female
mature female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler



















A Mouthful (♀ Avicularia avicularia 5") [2/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 18, 2020
__ 1
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
feeding
female
mature female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Jan 18, 2020)

*Ephebopus cyanognathus*
*

*

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 20, 2020)

*The Last Supper ( Idiothele mira 2.5")*
Hopefully it's not _his_ last supper, but it's the last meal he's getting from me before I ship him to his future mate on Wednesday.












The Last Supper (♂ Idiothele mira 2.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 20, 2020
__
blue foot baboon tarantula
elvis
feeding
idiothele
idiothele mira
male
mature male
mira




						Hopefully it's not HIS last supper, but it's the last meal he's getting from me before I ship...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BladeGypsy (Jan 25, 2020)

H. sp. blue Peru

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Swagg (Jan 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BladeGypsy (Feb 3, 2020)

Re my pics 

^ Indeed, Miss Peruvian Blue is getting more big and more bold with the size of prey she takes down as well as her attitude...

As you can see from these photos, her little feet are NOT inside of her enclosure - her lid was actually completely off due to the physical nature of her current enclose. In order to try to not disturb her after securing her prey, but more importantly to safely close the lid, I gently touched a toe or two to hopefully get her to move ...NOPE. So, I moved onto a paintbrush for safety precautions and thought that perhaps a change in texture would work... After I VERY lightly touched a couple of her little toes with the paintbrush, laughably, she promptly dropped the roach (which she had taken atop her spherical shaped coconut hide) gave me a threat posture and then as the roach was tumbling down the side of the hide she drops the threat pose and rushes to secure it...this all happens in a matter of seconds btw, too funny!

My adult Avic. avic. with an XL crix it took down the other day - it is a bit of a picky eater ime and is hard to get decent pics of as a specimen. I was happy to get this one.


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 7, 2020)

_Caribena versicolor  -- _post-moult meal. Starting to get more and more reddish.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BladeGypsy (Feb 11, 2020)

The evening before last, my B. vagans juvenile, that I have raised since a sling, took down 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
a large hisser roach - perhaps her first hisser, but certainly her largest prey item to date. It was a "WOW!" moment. Also, funny - she took the prey with urgency and ended up laying on her back inside of her burrow to secure it.

My B. emilia with a large hisser last evening. She too took it with ferocious enthusiasm
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 23, 2020)

I think you have something stuck in your teeth... 







Sub-adult male _Lasiodora parahybana_.

Juvenile female _Acanthoscurria geniculata, _first post-moult feed.

_




_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WolfSoon (Feb 26, 2020)

A. avicularia 



Bumba cabocla. Photo taken hastily as she was trying to dine and dash.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79 (Feb 26, 2020)

Munching on a cricket.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dangerforceidle (Mar 4, 2020)

_Phormictopus auratus_ with a post-moult _Zophobas morio_ superworm.

0.1 _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ with a _Z. morio_ treat_._

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Mar 9, 2020)

Subadult female T. stirmi enjoying a nice, juicy hornworm snack.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WolfSoon (Mar 10, 2020)

“Pet feet” enjoying a mealworm

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dangerforceidle (Mar 10, 2020)

Wasn't on my focus game today, it was a bit of a struggle.

_Tliltocatl albopilosus_ juvenile female:






_Tapinauchenius rasti _adult female:







And two phone camera photos of my subadult female _Phormictopus auratus_ stalking a horn worm:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79 (Mar 10, 2020)

Pamphobeteus sp Costa with an unfortunate cricket.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## dangerforceidle (Mar 10, 2020)

basin79 said:


> Pamphobeteus sp Costa with an unfortunate cricket.
> 
> View attachment 336604


The cricket's misfortune is the spider's fortune.  At least it looks like it was a hasty exit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 10, 2020)

dangerforceidle said:


> The cricket's misfortune is the spider's fortune.  At least it looks like it was a hasty exit.


Abso-bloody-lutely.


----------



## Marika (Mar 13, 2020)

G. pulchra



T. cyaneolum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Mar 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Mar 21, 2020)

Wow. That's an amazing photo.


----------



## corydalis (Mar 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Eddie Bodhi (Mar 26, 2020)

antinous said:


> For some reason I always like to see photos of tarantulas eating, so why not make a thread where people can post tarantulas feeding?
> 
> I’ll start:
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 26, 2020)

MF Selenotholus Stirlingi and MM Phlogius PQ113

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eddie Bodhi (Mar 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BladeGypsy (Mar 27, 2020)

My B. albiceps "Mandy" enjoying a large hisser roach.






G. actaeon female, second meal since her latest molt - a large hisser. I love the angle this one took...like the Titanic bobbing up-and-down before she sank into Mother Nature's depths.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Mason79 (Mar 28, 2020)

Shiva, my 1 1/4" C. Versicolor, goes for the kill.  She builds the most elaborate webs and never even gives the crickets a chance to get caught in it.


----------



## dangerforceidle (May 21, 2020)

_Homoeomma chilensis_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (May 24, 2020)

Poecilotheria ornata eating a cricket.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (May 24, 2020)

Pavlov's Bell (♂ Poecilotheria regalis 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 18, 2020
__
feeding
indian ornamental tarantula
juvenile
juvenile male
male
pavlov
poecilotheria
poecilotheria regalis
regalis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arctichen (May 25, 2020)

Not the best quality, but I still want to share them.

This one was a pretty long time ago, it's my P. murinus "usambara"


Also her:



And yesterday my Ch. cyaneopubescens:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BladeGypsy (May 25, 2020)

View attachment 346094
View attachment 346095

	

		
			
		

		
	
My freshly molted female N. tripepii “Chewie” taking down her first meal since her latest molt - an xl female Dubia.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 346098


----------



## 8leggedPreds (Jun 1, 2020)

Young N. Incei Gold just took down a fat juicy cricket.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 347079

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## corydalis (Jun 2, 2020)

P. subfusca "Lowland" 1.0 juvie enjoying his meal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jun 4, 2020)

_Theraphosa blondi_ with a nice gummy worm treat post moult:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fatalgecko (Jun 5, 2020)

Tliltocatl albopilosum
	

		
			
		

		
	




My Tliltocatl albopilosum sling munching a cricket

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BladeGypsy (Jun 5, 2020)

B. hamorii, freshly molted female enjoying an xl female dubia.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8leggedPreds (Jun 6, 2020)

T. Albopilosum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EpicEpic (Jun 6, 2020)

My CB A. moderatum juvie Maverick taking down 2 roaches

:nom nom:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Jun 8, 2020)

E. campestratus



T. cyaneolum



"Where did that worm go?"



"Found it!" (G. actaeon)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BladeGypsy (Jun 14, 2020)

My Phormictopus sp. Dominican Purple that I have named Princess Bubblegum aka Purple B ;-) enjoying a nice xl female dubia

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## BladeGypsy (Jun 20, 2020)

My recently molted B. boehmei female taking down an XL female dubia

Freshly molted LP female taking sown her first meal since last molt - an xl female

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## EpicEpic (Jun 23, 2020)

Maverick my A. moderatum "smoking" a mealie!

Love those chelicerae!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 23, 2020)

_Pamphobeteus cf. insignis

_

_Dolichothele diamantinensis _(Blue Variation)

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Smotzer (Jun 24, 2020)

2in C. cyaneopubescens with a cricket!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BladeGypsy (Jun 27, 2020)

LP female - 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
smile, you’re on camera.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 27, 2020)

_Davus pentaloris_



_Orphnaecus sp._ "Quezon Blue"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## corydalis (Jun 29, 2020)

Brachypelma emilia

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79 (Jul 1, 2020)

Seeing as my camera is out of action just a screen shot from a recent feeding video. 

Cyriopagopus doriae

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 4, 2020)

Elusive Predator (♀ Ephebopus murinus 3.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 4, 2020
__ 1
__
ephebopus
ephebopus murinus
feeding
female
mature female
murinus
skeleton tarantula




						This is the first picture I've managed to get of her since I bought her over a year ago.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BladeGypsy (Jul 9, 2020)

“Maleficent” - my freshly molted female G. pulchra enjoying an xl female dubia.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 10, 2020)

_Grammostola sp. _"Entre Rios"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 11, 2020)

My Mealworm Brings All the Ts to the Yard (♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" 3"+)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 11, 2020
__
feeding
female
juvenile
juvenile female
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 12, 2020)

_Acanthoscurria chacoana_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Jul 14, 2020)

G. pulchra



A. eutylenum



E. campestratus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 14, 2020)

_Bacillochilus xenostridulans

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Pamphobeteus sp Costa with morio

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## corydalis (Jul 24, 2020)

P. subfusca "Lowland" juvie munching on cricket.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 26, 2020)

_Vitalius wacketi

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Jul 28, 2020)

Juvenile Theraphosa blondi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 30, 2020)

mature female _Avicularia avicularia_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 31, 2020)

_Pterinochilus chordatus

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Aug 1, 2020)

Eggs for breakfast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 5, 2020)

_Pachistopelma rufonigrum

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Aug 6, 2020)

A. bicoloratum



H. chilensis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bassusteur (Aug 7, 2020)

Lasiodora Parahybana

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BladeGypsy (Aug 10, 2020)

Phormictopus sp. Dominican Purple, female

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 10, 2020)

_Acanthoscurria chacoana

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 15, 2020)

_Pamphobeteus ultramarinus

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## BladeGypsy (Aug 16, 2020)

H. sp Columbia - Pumpkin Patch (large) sling, recently molted, taking down a dubia. Ended up taking it upside down, LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis (Aug 26, 2020)

G. pulchra with dubia. Starting to look manly after his last molt.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Marika (Aug 28, 2020)

E. campestratus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicareux (Aug 29, 2020)

I love when tarantulas are being _TALL _when they eat
My photogenic T. Albo munching on a dubia
T. Albo Eating 2 by Sinisa Niksic, on Flickr

T. Albo Eating by Sinisa Niksic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 30, 2020)

vicareux said:


> I love when tarantulas are being _TALL _when they eat


It's called "all-terrain mode."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 22, 2020)

She yanked this white roach so hard that one of its wings ended up halfway across the enclosure.













Post-molt Feast (♀ Psalmopoeus irminia 4.3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Sep 22, 2020
__
caitlyn jenner
feeding
female
irminia
juvenile
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus irminia
suntiger tarantula
venezuelan suntiger tarantula

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 22, 2020)

• Caribena versicolor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vanessa (Sep 28, 2020)

Avicularia avicularia M6 (metallica) Adult Female


Psalmopoeus pulcher Adult Female


Pamphobeteus platyomma Sub-Adult Male


Avicularia purpurea Unsexed Spiderling


Tapinauchenius violaceus Sub-Adult Female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika (Oct 1, 2020)

A. chalcodes



E. campestratus



G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast (Oct 3, 2020)

B.hamorii finishing the rest of its dubia, I know its fat, I have it on reduced feeding schedule

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EmiM (Oct 4, 2020)

Avic avic w/ fangs going to work

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dangerforceidle (Oct 28, 2020)

_Caribena versicolor_ with adult colours really starting to come through.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BladeGypsy (Oct 28, 2020)

My P. cancerides girl enjoying a adult male dubia that was on his way out.
I adore the reflection that came out in this pic!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also, awesome shots lately everyone - thank you for sharing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Oct 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## BennyBTamachi (Oct 29, 2020)

Worm rodeo

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 29, 2020)

Poecilotheria ornata munching on a cricket.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 31, 2020)

Skyler (_Avicularia avicularia_) eating a male dubia roach that was rejected by my _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_.












Yoink! (♀ Avicularia avicularia 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 31, 2020
__ 1
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
feeding
female
mature female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marika (Oct 31, 2020)

G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Marika (Nov 10, 2020)

H. chilensis



T. cyaneolum



G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicareux (Nov 10, 2020)

A little snack - as a reward for photoshoot
T. Albopilosus

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 10, 2020)

_Theraphosa blondi_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Nov 11, 2020)

T albo tackled roach and flipped over!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Nov 14, 2020)

• Nhandu chromatus




• Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens




• Dolichothele diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## corydalis (Nov 24, 2020)

G. pulchra with his dubia roach.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicareux (Nov 25, 2020)

1.75-2 inch Juvie G. Pulchra munching on a lateralis.
1/200 @ 1600ISO

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Nov 25, 2020)

My gbb's first meal

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## bobbibink (Nov 25, 2020)

pip, my lil’ Hapolopus sp. Colombia taking a small cricket

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## corydalis (Nov 28, 2020)

Monocentropus balfouri

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KeGathings17 (Nov 28, 2020)

Avic munching on a cricket. She's a good eater.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BladeGypsy (Dec 6, 2020)

Homoemma sp. blue peru/Peruvian Blue Zebra.
Raised from Quarter size - now approx. 5” legspan, sold to me as microscope sexed female- so fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marika (Dec 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Dec 7, 2020)

A cloud of floof nomming on a roach

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast (Dec 11, 2020)

Sorry for the red. Haze, my female gbb , is a bit shy lately.  She has a roach and is happily munching.


----------



## vicareux (Dec 13, 2020)

Nhandu Chromatus - Dinner time



__ vicareux
__ Dec 13, 2020
__ 1



						3.5 Inch male Nhandu Chromatus enjoying a Dubia meal
					
















Nhandu Chromatus - Dinner time



__ vicareux
__ Dec 13, 2020



						3.5 Inch male Nhandu Chromatus enjoying a Dubia meal

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steve1698 (Dec 13, 2020)

P. metallica 2.75 inch DLS - Caught this guy right out of the air yesterday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steve1698 (Dec 13, 2020)

C.  cyaneopubescens  2.5 inch DLS - This one also caught a cricket out of the air yesterday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rosenkrieger (Dec 13, 2020)

P. metallica chowing down on a hornworm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged (Dec 13, 2020)

Nhandu chromatus 0.1



Th. stirmi eating, first instar 



Ch. cyaneopubescens...    ...second instar, taking everything, everytime



T. domestica - our pretty housespider also loves to eat

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## corydalis (Dec 14, 2020)

Grammostola pulchra

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 17, 2020)

• Caribena versicolor




• Dolichothele diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## BladeGypsy (Dec 18, 2020)

Fresh molt B. emilia 
	

		
			
		

		
	




New G. pulchra sling I got yesterday




A. madera female I named E.T.





G. actaeon female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicareux (Dec 25, 2020)

A hole with legs...and fangs
C. Versi juvie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 28, 2020)

• Tliltocatl schroederi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Dec 29, 2020)

G. pulchra



T. cyaneolum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 30, 2020)

• Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 31, 2020)

• Pamphobeteus ultramarinus

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## vicareux (Dec 31, 2020)

Here's a little bit of a different perspective

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jan 3, 2021)

A chalcodes first feeding!


T albo fiesty as ever

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla (Jan 3, 2021)

0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## corydalis (Jan 5, 2021)

M. balfouri

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 5, 2021)

Poecilotheria ornata with a morioworm.

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## justanotherTkeeper (Jan 8, 2021)

View attachment o.negrosnom.mp4


Orphnaecus sp. Negros nabs unsuspecting lateralis roach

A. geniculata gets a Dubia
View attachment a.geniculatanom.mp4


L. parahybana gets a Dubia
View attachment l.parahybananom.mp4


G. pulchripes does a more gentle takedown
View attachment g.pulchripesnom.mp4


B. hamorii gets clumsy with a Dubia
View attachment b.hamoriinom.mp4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Pamphobeteus sp Costa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged (Jan 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 8 legged (Jan 19, 2021)

Theraphosinae sp. piura - last feeding before the pairing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jan 20, 2021)

P irminia sling took the roach so fast that I barely saw it!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Anyone know when these guys start getting their chevrons?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jan 24, 2021)

Tiny tiny _Davus_ sp. Chiapas:

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## hestoncv (Jan 26, 2021)

Thought I'd share my small versi sling eating! I need to get a lense attachment for my phone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jan 27, 2021)

A few from today: 

_Theraphosa blondi _(0.1) -- she actually has two small/medium sized morio worms/superworms. She's pretty freshly moulted, so the rich chocolate colour is full on.








_Ceratogyrus meridionalis _(0.1) -- my personal favourite of the genus.








_Phormictopus auratus _(0.1) -- she'd refused a couple meals prior, so I thought she was getting ready to moult, but the vigor with which she attacked the water indicated otherwise.








_Grammostola pulchra _(0.0.1) -- this is supposed to be female, but the moult check was somewhat inconclusive.  She's still pretty little, as that's a soda bottle cap that she's filled with sub.








_Acanthoscurria geniculata _(0.1)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marika (Jan 29, 2021)

G. actaeon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Madantula (Jan 31, 2021)

B. Boehmei just webbing up her cricket



Madantula said:


> B. Boehmei just webbing up her cricket


----------



## KeGathings17 (Feb 1, 2021)

Psalmopoeus pulcher


	

		
			
		

		
	
Oh how I love this "bug" great species to keep, I want them all!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 2, 2021)

KeGathings17 said:


> Psalmopoeus pulcher


This is the spider equivalent of biting into the middle of a burrito.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Feb 5, 2021)

C marshalli - first meal after molt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicareux (Feb 5, 2021)

M. Balfouri vs Mealworm
C. Versicolor vs Lateralis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 6, 2021)

• Ornithoctonus aureotibialis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## m00minpapa (Feb 6, 2021)

My Brachypelma smithi taking a drink.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 13, 2021)

Voracious ones.

_Brachypelma hamorii



Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## 8 legged (Feb 14, 2021)

Click!

GBB and Incei "gold"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79 (Feb 14, 2021)

Xenesthis immanis recycling a cricket.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 18, 2021)

• Caribena versicolor

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 21, 2021)

_Cyclosternum schmardae

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 21, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Cyclosternum schmardae
> View attachment 376614
> _


Awesome photo as always!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 21, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> Awesome photo as always!


Thanks, man!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 8 legged (Feb 22, 2021)

Alternative activity during Corona ;-):


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 24, 2021)

• Cyriopagopus sp. Bach Ma


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 26, 2021)

• Encyocratella olivacea

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged (Feb 26, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> • Encyocratella olivacea


Very nice!


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 26, 2021)

8 legged said:


> Very nice!


It is such a beauty.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Feb 26, 2021)

Cricket car wash

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 28, 2021)

Pamphobeteus sp Costa recycling a cricket. 

View attachment IMG_1814.MP4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Feb 28, 2021)

Some of the slings that I fed today:
H gigas
	

		
			
		

		
	



T albo
	

		
			
		

		
	



A avic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Mar 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged (Mar 3, 2021)

What a beauty!!!
And of course a very successful photo!
Looks like a postcard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 3, 2021)

8 legged said:


> What a beauty!!!
> And of course a very successful photo!
> Looks like a postcard.


She's ridiculously bonny.


----------



## Scorpiobsession (Mar 3, 2021)

@basin79 Your pictures are amazing, what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## basin79 (Mar 3, 2021)

Scorpiobsession said:


> @basin79 Your pictures are amazing, what kind of camera do you use?


I'm using a Sony a7r iii with their 90mm macro lens. But you can definitely get the same pics with a cheaper set up. Where it comes in really handy is when I can't get physically close enough to one of my tarantulas so all the megapixels allows me to crop in a lot.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BladeGypsy (Mar 4, 2021)

Freshly molted G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Mar 4, 2021)

Had to hammer the quality right down for this to post.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fatalgecko (Mar 7, 2021)

Brachypelma hamorii nom nom nom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemannnni (Mar 7, 2021)

Haven't seen this dude in two months, fed one too many roaches ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicareux (Mar 14, 2021)

A tarantula with the biggest appetite in my possesion is ironically a mature male
T. Albopilosus Honduras

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Mar 17, 2021)

C marshalli looking up at the camera and saying: "only one?"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Mar 20, 2021)

_Idiothele mira _(0.1)







_Theraphosa blondi _(0.1)







_Acanthoscurria geniculata _(0.1)

View attachment mRD2ojV.mp4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 20, 2021)

dangerforceidle said:


> _Idiothele mira _(0.1)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the way the T.blondi pedipalps are in that pic looks like a MM.


----------



## dangerforceidle (Mar 20, 2021)

basin79 said:


> With the way the T.blondi pedipalps are in that pic looks like a MM.


I could see that, the tarsi are kind of hidden in the way they're curled under.  She's a moult-sexed female though.

***edit*** I've added some new photos, if anyone was curious about the shape of the uterus externus and spermatheca of _T. blondi_:












This moult was around 6"/15 cm mostly stretched.  The metal 'prod' is a stripped twist tie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 22, 2021)

Grammostola iheringi recycling a morioworm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 23, 2021)

• Nhandu chromatus




• Brachypelma hamorii

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 23, 2021)

Voracious ones. 

_Aphonopelma bicoloratum



Brachypelma hamorii



Psalmopoeus sp.



Haplopelma hainanum



Cyrtopholis cursor

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 24, 2021)

I fed two of my slings.  (These are the offspring of my mature male, and I just adore them.)













It's a Trap! (Idiothele mira 1")



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 24, 2021
__ 8
__
blue foot baboon tarantula
feeding
idiothele
idiothele mira
mira
sling



















It's a Trap! (Idiothele mira 1")



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 24, 2021
__
blue foot baboon tarantula
feeding
idiothele
idiothele mira
mira
sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika (Mar 24, 2021)

G. actaeon



T. cyaneolum

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 24, 2021)

_Hysterocrates gigas



Grammostola rosea

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Mar 25, 2021)

Might be against the rules but in my defence after this she went onto eat the morioworm.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 27, 2021)

_Dolichothele diamantinensis



Brachypelma emilia



Brachypelma hamorii



Harpactira pulchripes



Ornithoctonus aureotibialis

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 28, 2021)

• Caribena versicolor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 28, 2021)

basin79 said:


> Cricket car wash
> 
> View attachment 377165


That cricket: “You said...you wanted...a...hug...”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Mar 30, 2021)

T albo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged (Mar 31, 2021)

P. pulcher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 3, 2021)

_Avicularia avicularia _Morphotype #2



_Nhandu carapoensis



Acanthoscurria geniculata



Grammostola pulchripes



Grammostola sp. _"Formosa"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 4, 2021)

• Dolichothele diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 4, 2021)

_Ceratogyrus darlingi



Psalmopoeus pulcher



Cyclosternum schmardae



Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 4, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Ceratogyrus darlingi
> View attachment 380760
> 
> 
> ...


Is that GBB eating an adult hisser at that size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 4, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Is that GBB eating an adult hisser at that size


Not adult, but big enough, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 5, 2021)

• Grammostola iheringi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 9, 2021)

Leia's Snack (♀ Avicularia avicularia 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 9, 2021
__ 2
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
feeding
female
juvenile
leia
pinktoe tarantula
ventral


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 11, 2021)

• Aphonopelma joshua

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Apr 13, 2021)

Not easy to see but I can assure you there's a cricket in those fangs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Apr 14, 2021)

Gbb


C marshalli


T albo

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 15, 2021)

• Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens







View attachment trim.91A008C2-A38C-41F1-B047-D0BBC771E649.mp4

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Charliemum (Apr 15, 2021)

Tarantulafeets said:


> Gbb
> View attachment 381712
> 
> C marshalli
> ...


Your Marshalli tho

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 15, 2021)

• Dolichothele diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LaughingLunatic (Apr 19, 2021)

My 1-1/2" G. pulchra vs a fat juicy young dubia




My micron sized G. pulchripes with half a red runner nymph

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 25, 2021)

_Ceratogyrus darlingi

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 27, 2021)

_Acanthoscurria geniculata



Acanthoscurria juruenicola



Nhandu carapoensis



Pamphobeteus sp. _"Ecuador"

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 30, 2021)

Cheating as these are Screenshots from a feeding video I recorded yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged (May 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (May 3, 2021)

Hungry Caribena versicolor (2")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 3, 2021
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
caribena
caribena versicolor
feeding
juvenile
martinique pinktoe tarantula
versicolor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 3, 2021)

• Cyriocosmus leetzi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (May 8, 2021)

A chalcodes finally came out of her burrow and got a meal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 8, 2021)

• Pamphobeteus paisa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 8, 2021)

• Grammostola iheringi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 9, 2021)

• Chilobrachys electric blue

View attachment IMG_0764.mp4

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 9, 2021)

• Haploclastus devamatha

View attachment IMG_0766.mp4


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 12, 2021)

• Psalmopoeus victori







View attachment IMG_8641.mp4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (May 13, 2021)

Gbb's first meal after a molt




E murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixollen (May 16, 2021)

Brachypelma boehmei with a juicy Dubia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets (May 16, 2021)

T albo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged (May 17, 2021)

BIG TASTY!

Pamphobeteus sp. vespertinus is hungry...

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1


----------



## vicareux (May 18, 2021)

3rd instar A. Geniculata sling




Caribena Versicolor 2.5 inch fangs & bolus close-up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets (May 19, 2021)

Gbb
Got a bit of threat posing before she took it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 27, 2021)

_Nhandu cerradensis

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicareux (May 28, 2021)

A big bite for a little A. geniculata sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 29, 2021)

• Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


----------



## Tarantulafeets (May 29, 2021)

C versicolor







T albopilosus





T vagans

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 31, 2021)

• Grammostola iheringi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged (Jun 5, 2021)

Hungry T. stirmi, female "sling"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jun 5, 2021)

L parahybana


I was a bit itchy after dropping that roach, even though she didn't even kick at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 10, 2021)

_Chilobrachys sp. _"Kaeng Krachan"



_Euathlus sp. _"Metropolitana"



_Vitalius roseus

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 11, 2021)

_Cyriocosmus cf. ritae



Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



Pamphobeteus sp. _"Mascara"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aiden4 (Jun 12, 2021)

Tiny take down!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 13, 2021)

Glutton (♀ Brachypelma emilia 5") [1/3]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 13, 2021
__ 1
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
emilia
feeding
female
mature female
mexican redleg tarantula
petra




						Petra enjoying a white roach.
					
















Glutton (♀ Brachypelma emilia 5") [2/3]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 13, 2021
__ 1
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
emilia
feeding
female
mature female
mexican redleg tarantula
petra




						Petra enjoying a white roach.
					
















Glutton (♀ Brachypelma emilia 5") [3/3]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 13, 2021
__ 1
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
emilia
feeding
female
mature female
mexican redleg tarantula
petra




						Petra enjoying a white roach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis (Jun 19, 2021)

Brachypelma emilia juvie enjoying his crickets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged (Jun 19, 2021)

corydalis said:


> Brachypelma emilia juvie enjoying his crickets.
> 
> View attachment 388694
> 
> View attachment 388695


Amazing! What is your equipment?


----------



## corydalis (Jun 19, 2021)

8 legged said:


> Amazing! What is your equipment?


Thanks! I use Canon eos 60D body, with a Sigma 105mm EX DG OS HSM macro lens.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 24, 2021)

_Thrixopelma lagunas/Homoeomma sp. _"Blue"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jun 24, 2021)

P irminia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lobstersign (Jun 26, 2021)

My Pterinopelma sazimai enjoying a cricket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 27, 2021)

_Vitalius roseus



Pamphobeteus sp. _"Mascara"



_Avicularia taunayi



Harpactira pulchripes

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 28, 2021)

_Grammostola pulchra

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 1, 2021)

_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IronMaiden (Jul 2, 2021)

I'm not much a photographer, but I think this shot of my juvenile GBB feeding turned out pretty good.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Poonjab (Jul 2, 2021)

Best pic I’ve seen in quite some time. Nice work.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 2, 2021)

Get that T more food

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## IronMaiden (Jul 2, 2021)

viper69 said:


> Get that T more food


There is another live cricket in there with it just out of frame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 2, 2021)

IronMaiden said:


> There is another live cricket in there with it just out of frame.


That’s a start


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jul 4, 2021)

C versicolor





P murinus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaporRyder (Jul 4, 2021)

Metallica Missionary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 4, 2021)

_Xenesthis immanis
	

		
			
		

		
	


_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 5, 2021)

_Acanthoscurria geniculata



Nhandu tripepii

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VaporRyder (Jul 6, 2021)

T.apophysis - first feed in new home!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 6, 2021)

VaporRyder said:


> T.apophysis - first feed in new home!


That sling is all legs!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VaporRyder (Jul 6, 2021)

Ungoliant said:


> That sling is all legs!


Definitely leggy lol


----------



## basin79 (Jul 6, 2021)

Grammostola iheringi. These just do like their food. 

View attachment IMG_9220.MP4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lobstersign (Jul 7, 2021)

My Thrixopelma ockerti

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 11, 2021)

Squirt Feeding (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 6")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 11, 2021
__
cambridgei
feeding
female
mature female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						She really didn't need a roach, but how could I resist that face?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79 (Jul 11, 2021)

Juicy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 14, 2021)

_Stromatopelma calceatum

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stardust1986 (Jul 14, 2021)

Tarantula feeding is awesome!


antinous said:


> For some reason I always like to see photos of tarantulas eating, so why not make a thread where people can post tarantulas feeding?
> 
> I’ll start:
> 
> ...


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 15, 2021)

_Proshapalopus multicuspidatus

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 19, 2021)

_Lasiodora striatipes

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 20, 2021)

_Iridopelma vanini

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AnonFlame (Jul 21, 2021)

So, here i have a video of my "Lupa" (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) munching a cockroach
View attachment chromatopelma munch.mp4

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## VaporRyder (Jul 22, 2021)

This noble beast (baby apophysis) doesn’t bother chasing its prey, it just reaches over with one ridiculously long leg and casually pulls the prey towards its fangs!

The prey is frozen in fear and just lets it happen…Laid back dining!  




LP “on it like sonic”, as always!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jul 22, 2021)

P murinus 1
This one gave me a heart attack by almost escaping...



P murinus 2
This one loves food too much lol



Gbb












C cyaneopubescens



__ Tarantulafeets
__ Jul 22, 2021
__
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens photos
eating
gbb
green bottle blue




						Gnarly fangs

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged (Jul 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## corydalis (Jul 23, 2021)

G.pulchra

Reactions: Like 6 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged (Jul 24, 2021)

_Birupes simoroxigorum sling

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VaporRyder (Jul 24, 2021)

Apophysis baby ninja roll! Took down a significantly sized cricket with a ninja roll before righting itself to finish its meal!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Jul 25, 2021)

Pamphobeteus sp Costa recycling a morio.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VaporRyder (Jul 26, 2021)

4 inch rufilata plucks a cricket off the deck!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VaporRyder (Aug 2, 2021)

More rufilata action…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 2, 2021)

_Brachypelma hamorii

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 3, 2021)

_Pamphobeteus cf. petersi

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 5, 2021)

_Thrixopelma lagunas

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 6, 2021)

Slow motion squish. 

View attachment IMG_1520.MP4

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 6, 2021)

_Brachypelma hamorii

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## corydalis (Aug 7, 2021)

M.balfouri

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kingshockey (Aug 7, 2021)

c elegans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 10, 2021)

Shield up. 
_Dolichothele diamantinensis

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 11, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Shield up.
> _Dolichothele diamantinensis_


"Either with your shield, or on it."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grumpycow3 (Aug 11, 2021)

Thought I'd have to prekill but tried it live first anyways, looks like i didn't

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 12, 2021)

_Avicularia minatrix

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Wow 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 14, 2021)

A screen shot from a video. Pelinobius muticus with a Pachnoda grub.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Xenocide (Aug 14, 2021)

G. Poteri sling taking on some larger than needed prekilled mealworm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kschmidt (Aug 15, 2021)

B. Klaasi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 15, 2021)

Cheating again with a screen shot from a video. 

Brachypelma hamorii about to tuck into a Pachnoda grub.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## corydalis (Aug 15, 2021)

Brachypelma emilia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## corydalis (Aug 18, 2021)

Haplocosmia himalayana sling with a dubia nymph

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 18, 2021)

_Grammostola iheringi

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 31, 2021)

_Haplopelma hainanum

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 1, 2021)

_Grammostola sp. _"Formosa"
_

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lobstersign (Sep 1, 2021)

My Tliltocatl albopilosum.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 5, 2021)

• Pamphobeteus antinous







• Ornithoctonus aureotibialis







• Encyocratella olivacea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 6, 2021)

• Poecilotheria rufilata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## corydalis (Sep 7, 2021)

Lasiodorides striatus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 8, 2021)

_Acanthoscurria geniculata

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 10, 2021)

_Vitalius buecherli

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 12, 2021)

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## corydalis (Sep 13, 2021)

Cyriopagopus lividus

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 13, 2021)

_Grammostola grossa

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 14, 2021)

_Eupalaestrus crassimetatarsis

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 15, 2021)

_Hapalopus sp. _"Colombia Groß"

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 19, 2021)

• Poecilotheria metallica

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 22, 2021)

_Hapalopus butantan

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 23, 2021)

_Stromatopelma calceatum

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika (Sep 25, 2021)

G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sidek95 (Sep 25, 2021)

My cyriopagopus hati hati

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 29, 2021)

Old girl.
_Monocentropus balfouri

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Sep 29, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Old girl.
> _Monocentropus balfouri
> View attachment 400375
> _


Absolutely gorgeous. Love the fluffy appearance. Definitely a beautiful species. Can’t wait till mine grows up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Oct 2, 2021)

• Ornithoctonus aureotibialis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## corydalis (Oct 5, 2021)

Brachypelma emilia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 7, 2021)

_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Oct 9, 2021)

• Chilobrachys fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## LaughingLunatic (Oct 10, 2021)

Took my 2.5" T. albo almost 8 hours to eat this, but eat it all, she did...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom671 (Oct 16, 2021)

*0.1 X. immanis*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## corydalis (Oct 28, 2021)

Haplocosmia himalayana juvie

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Marika (Oct 30, 2021)

T. cyaneolum



G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marika (Nov 18, 2021)

E. campestratus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Nov 20, 2021)

• Xenethis immanis







• Nhandu chromatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Nov 21, 2021)

• Heteroscodra maculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom671 (Nov 26, 2021)

C. versicolor
E. murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 22, 2021)

_Hapalopus butantan

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 23, 2021)

• Poecilotheria rufilata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis (Dec 23, 2021)

Lasiodorides striatus


Haplocosmia himalayana


Cyriopagopus lividus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 24, 2021)

• Ornithoctonus aureotibialis




• Chilobrachys fimbriatus







• Xenethis immanis







• Encyocratella olivacea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous (Dec 27, 2021)

0.0.1 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘White Lowland’ B



0.0.1 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘰𝘳𝘯𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴 B


----------



## snarf (Dec 28, 2021)

hard to tell but the glutton has at least one cricket


----------



## vicareux (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## ZGuy (Dec 29, 2021)

M. balfouri



C. versicolor



G. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Jan 1, 2022)

G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## me and my Ts (Jan 1, 2022)

G. actaeon
	

		
			
		

		
	



H. longipes
	

		
			
		

		
	



T. vagans
	

		
			
		

		
	



Phiddipus sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Jan 1, 2022)

0.0.1 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘰𝘳𝘯𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴 ‘A’

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Jan 3, 2022)

𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Paisa’ ‘C’ & ‘D’ feeding on some mealworm pupa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 7, 2022)

Gruesome! (♀ Avicularia avicularia 4.00")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 7, 2022
__ 1
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
feeding
female
juvenile female
leia
pinktoe tarantula

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Jan 10, 2022)

0.0.1 𝘔𝘦𝘨𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘮𝘢 𝘷𝘦𝘭𝘷𝘦𝘵𝘰𝘴𝘰𝘮𝘢 ‘A’

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antinous (Jan 11, 2022)

0.0.1 𝘔𝘦𝘨𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘮𝘢 𝘷𝘦𝘭𝘷𝘦𝘵𝘰𝘴𝘰𝘮𝘢 ‘A’

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 11, 2022)

• Chilobrachys fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 16, 2022)

• Poecilotheria metallica







• Thrixopelma ockerti







• Acanthoscurria geniculata

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## antinous (Jan 16, 2022)

𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘴𝘪𝘨𝘯𝘪𝘴


𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘Light’

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Jan 16, 2022)

𝘛𝘩𝘦𝘳𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘢 𝘢𝘱𝘰𝘱𝘩𝘺𝘴𝘪𝘴 B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## corydalis (Jan 24, 2022)

B. klaasi sling comforts a dubia nymph before eating it alive.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## antinous (Feb 2, 2022)

𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘White Lowland’ A

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 3, 2022)

• Thrixopelma ockerti







• Chilobrachys electric blue







• Chilobrachys fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Marika (Feb 17, 2022)

G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles (Feb 17, 2022)

Nothing real exciting here, but this is Pubes, my female T. albo eating. Yes, her name is Pubes!! Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 18, 2022)

• Pamphobeteus solaris

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 5, 2022)

• Birupes simoroxigorum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Mar 5, 2022)

BoyFromLA said:


> • Birupes simoroxigorum
> 
> View attachment 412356
> 
> ...


The picky eater is eating


----------



## Marika (Mar 6, 2022)

E. campestratus

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## StuWafc1989 (Mar 12, 2022)

My A. Gen. First time she/he has instantly grabbed it's food the second it hit the deck  .. Colours looking more prominent and beautiful


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 19, 2022)

• Haploclastus devamatha

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 17, 2022)

• Nhandu chromatus






• Encyocratella olivacea





• Monocentropus balfouri





• Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Botswana)





• Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Kigoma)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs (Apr 20, 2022)

Indie, my 2.25" C. versicolor eating a fatty.  She snagged that cricket out of mid air like DK Metcalf...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (May 1, 2022)

Post-Molt Feeding (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 6")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 1, 2022
__ 2
__
cambridgei
feeding
female
mature female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula



















It's a Trap(door)! (Idiothele mira 1.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 1, 2022
__
blue foot baboon tarantula
feeding
idiothele
idiothele mira
juvenile
mira



















Feeding Pele (♂ Bumba horrida 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 1, 2022
__
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
bumba horrida
feeding
horrida
iracema cabocla
juvenile male
male
paraphysa horrida
pele

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (May 8, 2022)

Hungry Princess (♀ Avicularia avicularia 4.5") [1/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ May 8, 2022
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
feeding
female
leia
mature female
pinktoe tarantula



















Hungry Princess (♀ Avicularia avicularia 4.5") [2/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ May 8, 2022
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
feeding
female
leia
mature female
pinktoe tarantula

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika (May 17, 2022)

E. campestratus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marika (Jun 28, 2022)

H. chilense

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Majmunko (Jun 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## WhiteMoss (Jun 29, 2022)

3/4" B. Smithi sling
First meal after molt

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marika (Jul 4, 2022)

E. campestratus

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## corydalis (Jul 15, 2022)

Harpactira pulchripes


Brachypelma klaasi

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Finikan (Jul 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WhiteMoss (Aug 10, 2022)

3/4" C. Cyaneopubescens first meal after molt

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## arthurliuyz (Aug 28, 2022)

0.1.0 Theraphosinae sp. "Blue"



__ arthurliuyz
__ Aug 1, 2022
__
feeding
female
theraphosinae




						Feeding time!
					
















0.1.0 Theraphosinae sp. "Blue"



__ arthurliuyz
__ Aug 1, 2022
__
feeding
female
theraphosinae




						Feeding time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Hydrazine (Aug 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## coolnweird (Aug 29, 2022)

A few different species! P. sazimai, T. vagans, M. robustum. I had just watered the enclosures and the vagans tried attacking the water stream, resulting in his droplet monocle in this pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nibbles (Aug 29, 2022)

coolnweird said:


> A few different species! P. sazimai, T. vagans, M. robustum. I had just watered the enclosures and the vagans tried attacking the water stream, resulting in his droplet monocle in this pic


A T of high status

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## AquaWrasse (Sep 2, 2022)

Young T. albopilosus (Honduran I believe)
Missed them taking the larger cricket, but a smaller one managed to hop in during the feeding, so got a pic of them being greedy with that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charliemum (Sep 3, 2022)

Kendal Mint Cake the day I got her, she refused to come out 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then I dropped a worm in 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gotta love genics "never even setting foot in that enclosure!"....." Oooo it's food"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinn (Sep 3, 2022)

Threat pose after grabbing roach

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## sasha99 (Sep 22, 2022)

M. balfouri throwing it up like a real Xenesthis 😎



__ sasha99
__ Sep 14, 2022


















Monocentropus balfouri



__ sasha99
__ Sep 21, 2022



						She said: Hi!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## MrCountTarantula (Sep 23, 2022)

Their a lot more nutrition in silk meal worms and most probably be better for your tarantula's.


----------



## corydalis (Oct 2, 2022)

Harpactira pulchripes (MM)

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs (Oct 2, 2022)

0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi, first meal post molt:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs (Oct 8, 2022)

Couple other feeding pics: 












1.0 Avicularia avicularia



__ NMTs
__ Oct 8, 2022
__
avics
avicularia avicularia
feeding
male
pink toe
pink-toe




						Freshly molted subadult male eating a cricket.  He reminds me of fireworks with all those...
					
















0.1 Aphonopelma moderatum - Dinnertime!



__ NMTs
__ Oct 8, 2022
__ 1
__
aphonopelma
aphonopelma moderatum
feeding
female
moderatum
rio grande gold
rio grande gold tarantula




						Luna, my adult female A. moderatum, decided to pose nicely while she ate this evening.   She's...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sasha99 (Oct 9, 2022)

H. pulchripes
	

		
			
		

		
	



C. versicolor (looks like she prefers the crunchy feeders)


C. sp electric blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ladyratri (Oct 9, 2022)

Ok so I may not be the best at judging feeder size, but baby Avic has never complained about it...


In fact it has been quite dedicated to destroying the evidence.


And is, I daresay, rather smug about doing so. Completely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shinn (Oct 14, 2022)



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## tarantulas118 (Oct 16, 2022)

Not the best photo but here’s a T.Stirmi

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## corydalis (Oct 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Shinn (Oct 21, 2022)

View attachment VID-20221021-WA0002.mp4

Felt like filming a short horror movie. First post molt meal for my confirmed female Harpactira pulchripes.  Due for a rehouse too!



Fed my Grammostola pulchripes too

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sasha99 (Oct 22, 2022)

1.0 C. fimbriatus



__ sasha99
__ Oct 22, 2022


















E. cyanognathus



__ sasha99
__ Oct 14, 2022



						Blue fangs in action

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## sasha99 (Oct 29, 2022)

0.1 Cyriopagopus sp hati hati



__ sasha99
__ Oct 29, 2022



						Munching on a male red runner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## corydalis (Oct 31, 2022)

P. miranda sling munching on cricket who had some carrot for breakfast apparently..

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## tarantulas118 (Nov 7, 2022)

First time in 3 months!!!


B. Boehmei juvenile

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Cmac2111 (Nov 10, 2022)

Two of my most food aggressive youngsters! (Yes, the pulchra is crazy... worse than some of my pamphos lol)

- This N. incei is crazy, charges out of its web tunnel at the slightest disturbance. 



- My younger G. pulchra known as 'Umbra'. She eats first, asks questions later...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## me and my Ts (Nov 10, 2022)

Grammostola pulchra feeding #arachnid #spider #tarantula
					






					m.youtube.com
				




Grammostola pulchra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ladyratri (Nov 10, 2022)

Nice to know my pulchra isn't the only one...I swear I didn't think it could fit more food in there and I was just going to try just in case and see if it refused food, but...


That cricket didn't even make it halfway around the bin before it got pounced. Pretty sure Lava is convinced I've been purposely starving it to death. I think its current life goal is to be visible from orbit... I'm gonna have to rename it to Lava the Hutt at this rate.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marika (Nov 11, 2022)

G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## me and my Ts (Nov 11, 2022)

T. vagans, Rhonda

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 10, 2022)

• Homoeomma chilense

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## corydalis (Dec 16, 2022)

A. geniculata with her crickets.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 16, 2022)

T. seladonia. I have a video too but it won’t let me attach it :/

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## ladyratri (Dec 24, 2022)

G. pulchra "Lava" giving me the look that says "did you seriously just distract me with a cricket so you could clean my water dish???"


I did not know a spider could look so very betrayed.

(And yes, a couple hours after this photo there is a suspicious little brown lump in the otherwise-clean water dish, and...I did not know a spider could look so very smug.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dementeddoll (Dec 24, 2022)

Clarice this afternoon. She hadn’t ate in over a month. I can tell she was hungry.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 25, 2022)

• Homoeomma chilense

View attachment trim.176096E0-6A49-4A1D-8A25-2E4FFDABE351.mp4

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## ladyratri (Dec 30, 2022)

G. pulchra "Lava" again, but now with shiny new macro lens:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shinn (Jan 2, 2023)

Grammostola pulchripes decided to feast out in the open in daylight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Yesterday at 2:09 AM)

Meet Ivar the boneless! A Cyriopagopus sp Valhalla so named because it came in with 7 legs lol

And yet he can take something down bigger than he is!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

